# Background Check upon Membership



## JustinScott (May 28, 2013)

I have a potential confiscate that is very interested in joining the fraternity.  He is a ideal candidate as he is young, a good man, and i strongly recommend him. Although he does have a criminal record. 

He has 3 charges:
Identity theft
Grand Theft 
Felon in poison of fire arm

This is all in his past and he has changed and i am a witness of this change as he is my biological brother. 

My lodge is in Florida and my concerns are if he would be allowed membership in my testimony of him being a good man we both want to be honest and forth right. 

Is there any chance or is it a lost cause?  What are the exact rules regarding background and membership ?

Thank you brothers

Justin Scott Linn
Gulf Beach Lodge No. 291        

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (May 28, 2013)

The felony would likely disqualify him. The kicker would be was it just a charge or a conviction?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 28, 2013)

You'll need to read the rules in Florida carefully.  Some jurisdictions exclude felons.  So your first step is to read the rules and find out.

Other jurisdictions leave it up to the members.  That becomes your second step.  Ask to see if members of your own lodge will exclude a candidate with a conviction in the past.  Also ask them how far in the past.

Lying on the petition will get the candidate rejected before his degrees or expelled after his degrees everywhere I've heard of.  Homework first.


----------



## JustinScott (May 28, 2013)

Im assuming these would be convictions due to him pleading "no contest" at trial. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (May 29, 2013)

As far as I'm aware a criminal background DQ's any chance of membership.


----------



## rmcgehee (Jul 4, 2013)

This man may have turned his life around but he is still a felon and as such should NOT be made a Mason. PERIOD!


----------



## FSUJAG (Jul 4, 2013)

If his record is that of a felon then he should not be a Mason, but if he turned his life around then all Masons should help and pray  for him. This is another example on how we should make our presence know to show there is a more rewarding and upright way of life for our younger generation.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 4, 2013)

JustinScott said:


> I have a potential confiscate that is very interested in joining the fraternity.  He is a ideal candidate as he is young, a good man, and i strongly recommend him. Although he does have a criminal record.
> 
> He has 3 charges:
> Identity theft
> ...



You will need to double check with someone at the GLoFL. I can tell you that at least in Texas, there would be no way that this person could be made a Mason regardless if he turned his life around.

"No Contest" is considered a conviction.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 4, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> You'll need to read the rules in Florida carefully.  Some jurisdictions exclude felons.  So your first step is to read the rules and find out.
> 
> Other jurisdictions leave it up to the members.  That becomes your second step.  Ask to see if members of your own lodge will exclude a candidate with a conviction in the past.  Also ask them how far in the past.
> 
> Lying on the petition will get the candidate rejected before his degrees or expelled after his degrees everywhere I've heard of.  Homework first.



To add to this, A Mason knowing of someone lying on a petition without coming forward would also be very bad for the Mason in question, as well.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd also want to know how long it has been. If it was thirty years ago (and felonies aren't automatic disqualifiers in your state) I'd balance it against the rest of the investigation.  If it was within the last five years or so, I'd say no.


----------



## CStevenson (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree time would be a factor.  I do think it would take many years, more than 10 for sure, possibly 20, to balance out the felony.  Of course the nature of the felony would also have to be considered as some felonies could not be repentable.  I do however, feel that a man can make a mistake very young in life, turn his life around and become a great mason.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 5, 2013)

Identity theft would probably make me say no depending on the circumstances.

I might consider him if he used his girlfriends CC after they broke up and she turned him in to the authorities instead of working it out. There is a gray area and I know someone personally who that happened to. It was when things were shaky and the bad break up pretty much made her a woman scorned.

Now, if he sought to take someone's identity maliciously then I'd say no. I can leave my wallet full of cash and cards, my 600 dollar smartphone and my first born in lodge without fear of anything "walking." Not even my first born because he is only 5 months old!

Unfortunately, bringing in someone like that would give cause for suspicion from me.

Edited: It is every masons duty to protect the west gate. It sucks when it is family but sometimes it is the way life unfortunately works out.


----------

